# Heizungen brennen regelmäßig durch



## DelphiFG (28 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

nachdem unser Funken-Erpel keinen Lösungsansatz bieten kann, versuche ich es mal hier:

Ich habe in der Anlage hier 4 Heizpatronen, welche einen Gießblock erwärmen. Dieser sollte ungefähr 400°C haben. 
Die Heizpatronen sind von Türk+Hillinger vom Typ HLP. diese setzen sich wie folgt zusammen: 2x 630W und 2x 200W.

Abgesichert ist jede einzeln. die 630W über 4A Sicherungen und die 200W über 1A. davor hängt eine Hauptsicherung mit 10A.

Geregelt werden die Heizungen über Termoregler der Firma Pohltechnik.
Geschalten werden Sie über Sirius Leistungsschütze.

Allerdings brennen mir die Heizungen in regelmäßigen Abständen durch. Zuerst die 200W und dann die anderen. Der Fühler dazu ist ein Auflagefühler. Aufgrund der zu erwartenden Temperaturdifferenz von Patrone zum Fühler wird die Temperatur am Regler nur auf 280-300°C eingestellt. Also eine Überhitzung schließe ich damit aus. Der Schmelzpunkt wird auch nur um ca 50°C überschritten. Also alles im OK-Bereich. Schmelztemperatur liegt bei ca 320°C und der Werkstoff ist Blei. 

An was kann es liegen, das mir die Heizungen in schöner Regelmäßigkeit durchbrennen?

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich würde her eine Überhitzung der Heizpatronen nicht ausschliessen wollen.
wenn die Heizpatronen nicht 100%ig sauber in den Heizblock eingepasst sind würde die erst die sie umgebene Luft (und sich selbst) und dann den Block erhitzen. Dabei kann die Patrone selbst sehr viel heißer werden als das eigentlich zu erhitzende Objekt.
Das solltest du mal checken ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## DelphiFG (28 Januar 2014)

Hab grad nochmal gemessen... 

grob gesagt sind 1,5mm Spiel. Vieleicht etwas weniger oder etwas mehr. ist alles ein klein wenig versifft...

Also kann das schon das Problem sein? Der Elektriker geht grad von aus, das die Schütze durch SSR Relais zu ersetzen wären, aufgrund der höheren Schaltgeschwindigkeit beim Pulsen. Was natürlich auch möglich wäre oder?


----------



## ducati (28 Januar 2014)

gehen die Schütze denn auch kaputt, also öffnen nicht mehr?

PS: ich würde da irgendwo direkt an den Heizstäben noch nen zusätzliches Thermostat als Sicherheitsabschaltung einbauen.

Gruß.

PPS: aus welchem Werkstoff ist denn der Heizblock? Leitet der die Wärme gut, oder ist das irgendein Keramik oder Ziegelwerkstoff?


----------



## ducati (28 Januar 2014)

DelphiFG schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal gemessen...
> 
> grob gesagt sind 1,5mm Spiel.



Da würd ich sowas hier mit Thermoelement nehmen:

http://www.jumo.de/produkte/tempera...waechter-nach-din en 14597.html?parentId=2928

das sollte in die 1,5mm evtl. mit reinpassen. Über ein *zusätzliches* Schütz dann die Heizung darüber abschalten.


----------



## DelphiFG (28 Januar 2014)

Die Schütze funktionieren einwandfrei. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach. Das diese träge sind, dürfte m.E. keine allzugroße Rolle spielen.

Werkstoff dürfte ST37 oder Ähnlich sein. Ich kann kein weiteres Thermostat verbauen. Es ist einfach kein Platz mehr. Geschweige dem, das ich das irgendwie noch auswerten könnte. Der Regler ansich bietet ja eine Abschaltung. Damit schalte ich den Heizkreislauf komplett ab. Also ab einer gewissen Temp schaltet der nen 2. Ausgang und ich schalte dann den "Freigabe-Schütz" weg.

Der Hersteller hat mir inzwischen einen saugenden Einbau angeraten... Nur blöd, das ich jetzt die Bohrung nur noch per Messschieber schlecht erreiche und der eine H7 Passung haben will. Das würde eine Komplett-Demontage bedeuten, um den Gießblock dann überarbeiten zu lassen... Mist...


----------



## ducati (28 Januar 2014)

DelphiFG schrieb:


> Ich kann kein weiteres Thermostat verbauen. Es ist einfach kein Platz mehr. Geschweige dem, das ich das irgendwie noch auswerten könnte.



http://www.jumo.de/produkte/tempera...10-und-din-en-60584-901210.html?parentId=3030

die haben ab 0,5mm Durchmesser, Auswertung siehe oben.

Gruß.


----------



## kiar (28 Januar 2014)

Moin,

wenn die Ausmaße der Patrone nicht all zu groß ist könnte Wärmeleitpaste die Lösung Deines Problemes sein.

Raik


----------



## SchneiderCC (28 Januar 2014)

Die Heizpatronen gibt es auch mit integriertem Thermoelement, das würde ich als zusätzliche Üerwachung verwenden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Januar 2014)

Naja ... 1,5 mm sind ja Welten. Dann ist es sicher so, wie ich schon geschrieben habe.
Die Heizpatronen müssen in deinem Fall "gut passend" in den Heizblock hinein. Zusätzlich Wärmeleitpaste auf jeden Fall.
Eine zusätzliche Auswertung mit zusätzlichen Temperaturfühlern würde dir wahrscheinlich nicht sehr viel helfen. Du könntest zwar die Heizpatronen schützen - bekämst dann aber dein Blei nicht mehr heis.
Die Heizungen selber mit Schützen zu takten ist m.E. auch eher fragwürdig. Hier solltest du ein Halbleiterrelais verwenden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Nais (28 Januar 2014)

> ...wenn die Heizpatronen nicht 100%ig sauber in den Heizblock eingepasst  sind würde die erst die sie umgebene Luft (und sich selbst) und dann den  Block erhitzen.



Larry hat Recht, die HP's müssen exakt an der zu heizenden Platte anliegen. Lufteinschlüsse sind auf Dauer der Tod deiner Patronen. Check mal bei Türk + Hillinger die Einbauvorschriften,
teilweise werden hier H7- Passungen gefordert. 

Bye Uwe


----------



## ducati (28 Januar 2014)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... Du könntest zwar die Heizpatronen schützen - bekämst dann aber dein Blei nicht mehr heis...


irgendwann schon, dauert nur länger. Das Thermostat natürlich auf ca. 700°C einstellen...

Gruß.


----------



## weißnix_ (27 Juni 2014)

In so einem Fall helfe ich mir mit dünnem Messingblech als Passhilfe (Wärmeleitpaste kann anbacken). Perspektivisch suche ich mir dann Heizpatronen, die besser Passen für die Ersatzteilhaltung.
"Saugenden Einbau" halte ich nicht für empfehlenswert, der Wechsel wird dann aufwendig (festbrennen/Verschmutzung).
Dran denken: Die Heizpatrone wird dicker bei Erwärmung. Also 1/10 Luft (kalt) darf sicher sein.


----------

